# Got a cage and several questions



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I decided to just go to petsmart and buy a cage. I picked this one out, it measures 30"Lx20"Wx17"H. I like it, not only has wheels but opens at the top and on the front. It's late so I didn't put Coco Pebbles in it tonight, I'll move her in it tomorrow. My daughter wanted to get her the little bed to sleep in. I didn't get anything else except for the food dishes cause I'm not sure what else I need or should get. Here's the pics.



















One of my questions is what should I line the bottom with? In the carrier I've been using paper towels but I don't think that would be practical in the cage. Also today I bought a small cat litter pan for Coco Pebbles to take baths in, when is a good age to introduce CP to the water? I also remember reading that red pigeon grit is better for pigeons, I've searched all the stores and feed stores around here and can't find it, is there a place I can order it online? And one last question for now, when do pigeons wean? Not that I don't enjoy it but I'm wondering how much longer I have with the handfeeding. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you will want a brick or flat peice of wood for her to perch on and also a coverd water dish or she will just mess in it. it would have been better if she had a wire bottom cage so the dropping could go through and then use newspaper for the bottom, but you don't have that so I would use pine pellets or corn cob bedding. the cute little bed will be coverd in poop before long so that I would think is useless in there. she will need to be out of that cage when she grows up to get excersize. they can be messy eaters so a feed dish that keeps her from slinging seed would be best(for you).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can you buy a water dish that attaches TO the side of the cage?

One of our members uses the rubber shelving stuff instead of newspaper and just washes. A couple, cut to size, means you would have one dry to use while the other is drying. I'm getting some! Sounds better than newspaper!

I have small feeding dishes that hook onto the side of cage. Dom and Gimie had a tendency to knock them off and I would have seeds all over! Solved that by taking clothes pins and securing the back of the two dishes to the bar. 

With their "nest" basket, I use a small towel or washcloth to cover that can be shaken out and, when ready for a new one, thrown in the washer.

As time goes on, I'm sure you will making adjustments...

Looks like Coco is going to have lots of room, especially is he is let out during the day...Can't wait to see him in his PGWear!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Can you buy a water dish that attaches TO the side of the cage?
> 
> One of our members uses the rubber shelving stuff instead of newspaper and just washes. A couple, cut to size, means you would have one dry to use while the other is drying. I'm getting some! Sounds better than newspaper!
> 
> ...


I thought about getting dishes that hook to the sides but I'm not sure how CP would reach them,Especially since CP is still a baby. The base is a good 6 inches before it gets to the wire. I thought of putting a flat piece of wood across in front of the dishes but then I was thinking that would just interfere with head room. Blah I don't know  I like the rubber shelving idea, think I'll give that a try.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Perhaps you could put bricks below his water and feeding dishes so he could hop up? Or something else that he could hop up on?

Shi


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Perhaps you could put bricks below his water and feeding dishes so he could hop up? Or something else that he could hop up on?
> 
> Shi


Maybe, it's worth a try. I just don't want to take up a lot of floor space, since theres no perches the floor space is all CP has.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Personally, I would hold off on the rubber flooring until he is a bit older. I always worry about splay legs and I'm not sure if he is old enough to stop worrying about it if he is on a slick surface. I think I would stick to the paper towels for a few more weeks.

Regarding the weaning - you can put small seed in his cage, tap them with your finger and see if he will eat. I'm sorry but I can't remember his exact age so I'll be back with more when I check that out.

We like the red grit too but he doesn't need it right now while he is still so young and on formula. You can order it from most of the pigeon supply houses but the cost of shipping will be pretty high. Do you have a Tractor Supply Co in your area? I have heard they carry things like seed and grit. Or, maybe you can locate a pigeon breeder in your area who would share with you because you won't need a great deal for your baby.

I really like the cage and agree that to have both the seed bowl and water bowl off the floor will help tremendously. LOL, we have two youngins' here right now and one poops all over both bowls. I need gloves to clean them. We use homemade cages that don't have a place to hang bowls and our babies will be released just as soon as the smaller one stops squealing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

Maybe my comments about the rubber matting was misleading. I wasn't referring to a slick rubber surface, but actually the vinyl shelving that has those little holes in them and has a "pebbled" surface. 

When I was posting my tang got tonguled and I could only think "rubber." Louise was the one who mentioned using it and I thought she had a great idea. I also think that paper would be much more "slick" than the shelving.

However, what I DON'T know is if their claws will "catch" in it. Will have to try it out. 

Also, IF this is the stuff you ARE referring to, is it really that "slick?" I don't know because I have never used it with the pijies...

Many thanks! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

The shelving Shi is talking about is like a sheet of poured pebbly foam. It comes in a roll of a few feet and in about 16'' wide. It is only about 1/8'' thick so I believe it would be very useful as a cage liner. I also recommend a textured rubber bathtub mat which could be cut to size and would withstand several washings including bleaching which you might want to do in case of sick birds using it .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's what I would do. One of my birds, Dory, was kept in a cage very similiar to this one for quite a while. She didn't LIKE it mind you, but then she spent WAY more time in it that she should have. 
Anyway, get you a 1 x 4. Slide it through on both sides of the cage where I have the arrows. That will be a perfect perch. It's not TOO big, but big enough that she can actually lay down on it and she will. Get some dishes that hang on the side and put one for feed and one for water in each corner on the perches on one side. You can leave the little bed in there. She just might lay in it, but put it in the corner under one of the perches. 
For the bottom of the cage the rubber shelf mats should work just fine. They come in rolls and can be bought at Wal-Mart and come in different colors and be cut to fit the bottom of the cage. Without a wire bottom, she's going to poop in the bottom and walk in it. Not much you can do about that, but it's not going to be THAT big of a mess or problem. 
Here's a pic of your cage and one of Dory in her cage. While Coco Pebbles is still a baby and young, she may lay in that little bed. I doubt she'll use it when she gets older. She'll perch like a big bird. 
Dory's other Mom had all kinds of rope perches and crap in the cage. Pigeons don't use those. The main thing is to get them up where they can see what's going on. They don't like being in the bottom of the cage and not being able to see out.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

we use two heavy large ceramic pet dishes for food and water, and a smaller one especially for grit. sophie only rarely will foul one of them. she has a brick to perch one, which she more often uses as a stepping stool to go from the floor to my hand.  when she is not on eggs, i line most of the wire floor of her cage with white towels/washrags, her house has the wire floor with the newspaper-lined tray beneath it. she likes to sit and to lay on the towels. the towels, however, can get very messy and need to be changed frequently. i bought enough at Costco so some are always ready when others are in the laundry. of course, when Sophie is not sitting on eggs, she paces like a madwoman to be released from her house, so she is not in there very often. 

PS. we have a nice pigeon store here, if you PM me your address, I will send along some red grit for you and CoCo Pebbles.

Bill B.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a similar cage for my Gabbi, I personally feel the cage is too small for an adult bird but he gets plenty of time out of his cage. 
I use newspaper forthe bottom, its free and easy to clean, I worry about shavings or corn cob because Gabbi likes to peck around at the seeds on the cage floor and I worry about him eating the substrate. 
I have a piece of flat lathing board cut to fit the cage from side to side, a covered water dish and a crock for feed. 
The plastic bottom on these cages a very easy to wash and keep clean.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Okey-doke ladies. Based on your description of the mat, sounds good to me.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Maggie,

A picture is worth 1000 words. Here is a picture of my cage with the shelving stuff in the bottom. Jack has never had his foot caught in the holes and it is not slippery at all. He actually has more traction on this stuff then he had on newspaper. To clean you just wash it with dishwashing liquid in the sink and wring it out like a sponge.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lwerden said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> A picture is worth 1000 words. Here is a picture of my cage with the shelving stuff in the bottom. Jack has never had his foot caught in the holes and it is not slippery at all. He actually has more traction on this stuff then he had on newspaper. To clean you just wash it with dishwashing liquid in the sink and wring it out like a sponge.
> 
> ...


That's the stuff I was talking about. I searched and searched and could never find it or a picture of it. What the heck is it called? LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Louise, thank you. That is a really nice looking cage and set up and, of course, the best part is the beautiful Jack! 

I actually think I have some of that stuff tucked away somewhere. LOL


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I have no idea what it is called. I bought it in Wallmart in the housewares dept., where they have the shelf lining stuff. It's about $5.00 a roll. I was able to get 3 mats cut to the size of my cage out of the 1 roll.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the idea for the lining! I may have to try some as well (although I'll probably need three rolls for the two cages I have).

The crocks I bought for the doves and pigeons are these:








I got the small size for the doves and the medium size for the pigeons. 

Nice thing about them is they're heavy enough to stand on the bottom of the cage without getting knocked over AND they can be attached to the side of the cage. You can order them online too - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002DJ696?smid=A2Y99ZIT1B8S1H&tag=msnshop-pet-mp-20&linkCode=asn

I use rags and hand towels for them to lay on - when they get too soiled I just run them through the wash. Hope especially seems to like the softer fabrics (oy - how's that for a male trait ).

Have fun setting up CP's house - s/he will let you know what works and what doesn't


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Love the idea for the lining! I may have to try some as well (although I'll probably need three rolls for the two cages I have).
> 
> The crocks I bought for the doves and pigeons are these:
> 
> ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh yes! that is good stuff for the floor, I used it for raising baby chickens before I could use shavings(because they can eat the shavings sometimes)
excellent Idea I had forgot about. for the water also you could use a plastic bottle and cut a hole in it and show her where the water is by sticking her beak in it. tie it to the side of the cage so it won't tip....just an idea.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I like the shelving paper as a liner for the cage. Thanks Lovebirds for the suggestions on how to make a shelf in the cage, do you think CP will have any problems getting up to it? I'm sure once she's an adult she'll be able to get up there with no problems, I'm just wondering how a baby will manage. Dezirrae, I like those crocks as well, thanks for the suggestion. From all the tips I got I can see I'll just have to play around and see what works and what doesn't.

P.S. As I type this I have a pigeon on my shoulder peeping in my ear,lol


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Translation of peeping....''feed me, feed me, Ma, feeeedme.''


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

little bird said:


> Translation of peeping....''feed me, feed me, Ma, feeeedme.''


LOL, funny. If I hadn't just fed her I would think she was hungry. CP is actually trying to get as close to my neck as possible, if she pushes up against me any further she'll be inside my skin,lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feathered_love said:


> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I like the shelving paper as a liner for the cage. Thanks Lovebirds for the suggestions on how to make a shelf in the cage, do you think CP will have any problems getting up to it? I'm sure once she's an adult she'll be able to get up there with no problems, I'm just wondering how a baby will manage. Dezirrae, I like those crocks as well, thanks for the suggestion. From all the tips I got I can see I'll just have to play around and see what works and what doesn't.
> 
> P.S. As I type this I have a pigeon on my shoulder peeping in my ear,lol


No, she won't use it right now. The shelves are for later. She's perfectly fine and I'm sure content to just sit on the bottom of the cage. They don't start trying to get to a perch until they're about 30 days old or so.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lwerden said:


> I have no idea what it is called. I bought it in Wallmart in the housewares dept., where they have the shelf lining stuff. It's about $5.00 a roll. I was able to get 3 mats cut to the size of my cage out of the 1 roll.


Talk about timing! Just bought the liner today at the grocery store! The name on the label is *"GRIP-IT"*.

Also says: extra cushion for heavy duty use...non-skid bottom...non-slip surface...antimicrobial - stops mold and bacteria...machine washable. Measures 12" x 48" (4 ft) - 30 cm x 120cm (1.2 m)

I have it in Squeaks' cage. We'll see how it works...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Shi,

I hope the 12" wide will work ok for you. I have the 20" width so I didn't have to use but one piece for the entire floor of the cage. Let me know if Mr.Squeaks likes it. We all know how particular he is.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> I hope the 12" wide will work ok for you. I have the 20" width so I didn't have to use but one piece for the entire floor of the cage. Let me know if Mr.Squeaks likes it. We all know how particular he is.
> 
> ...


All I can find is the 18" wide and my cage is 20"...I'm gonna keep looking though.


----------



## silverbranch (Jul 16, 2008)

I got several rolls of this stuff at the dollar store. I used it keep my gps from sliding off the dash. It is really good for opening jars too. I gave another roll to my Mom for under her bath mats after she slipped twice. Very handy to have around the house. I used green on the shelves in my cage.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks' stomping is sure quieter! 

So far so good, washes like a dream. When I picked up Squeaks to bring him out, his claw did hook briefly in one of the holes but no harm. Will see if this is a common occurence...

I know there are different "kinds" of this type of stuff on the market along with different measurments. Just a matter of finding what works for you.

Keep up the great work, FL! I know CP will do just fine as a spoiled pigeon in good standing!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a product called Wonderliner you can find it at the Ace hardware but I'm not sure of the sizes available.


----------



## chinemeremz (Aug 2, 2008)

I am really surprised that pigeons can be pit in such cages, and many members are suggesting this cage or that cage. For me my pigeons are free and fly around as they will, for goodness sake pigeons are social animals and they flock in groups of two a partner to a partner. So I'll advise you to create a section of your house, get a good wooden house(not cage), hang it up cos this birds love heights(every bird does) and boom you get her and her partner to pigeon Bahamas
[email protected]


----------

